# I'm done with grain!!!!



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been feeding my boys grain since they have been weaned and haven't thought anything bad could happen from feeding it. I just had a terrifying experience a few minutes ago. Billy got choked on the pellets. He ran from his feed pan and u could tell he was choking. He tried to get it out of his throat but couldn't. He started peeing and running and then started foaming from his mouth. I called the folks i got them from in a panic. They told me to pat him on the back like i was trying to burp him. And to pick him up and shake him. When i did pick him up he went limp. Scared the snot out of me. He finally started breathing after he spit up the second round of foam. But I'm definatly done with grain!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh wow!! I'm glad he's going to be okay. I've always fed grain, no worries, but now I'm wondering. Will you just feed hay them and loose minerals...? The way they scarf it no wonder they can choke...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How terrifying, glad all ended up OK. 

You could feed less grain at a time, so that doesn't happen.

Separate each goat at feeding grain time, so they don't gobble it up to fast, competing for it. 
Thinking it will be taken from them.

A clean big rock or big rocks(big enough so they won't eat it) in the way, can also slow them down a bit.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Poor thing. Glad he's ok. You can always put large rocks and object they have to eat around in their feed pan to slow them down while eating..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> How terrifying, glad all ended up OK.
> 
> You could feed less grain at a time, so that doesn't happen.
> 
> ...


Beat me to the rock thing


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I might try the rocks since i have 50# of feed left. But yeah I'm feeding hedge for now. They dont like hay that well. And i have loose mineral and a mineral rock in with them. Do u think its because they are pygmys or do all goats choke sometimes?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some goats just eat too fast. Breed usually isn't a factor.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

just be there in case he needs another pat : ) he might have learned his lesson...it is scary..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had that this winter too!!!! He was my best bucking and almost gave me a heart attack. Mine was because I ran out of grain for a day so they were pigs when I fed. I now make sure their creep feeder is full all the time!!! If you have them on a measured amount you want to feed the rocks sound like a good idea. And if it makes you feel any better out of the 100s of kids I have only one has done it.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Both of them have choked but this time was the worst. Thanks everyone for ur ideas to help & concern. U are all awesome!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Scary! Boys usually don't need grain -- just good grass/alfalfa hay, or grass and alfalfa pellets is what I do. Some people feed their bucks grain in rut as they loose weight during rut. My pet wethers don't get it.

Scary, scary experience!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Have they ever choked on them?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My doe will sometimes choke on grain and she tries to swallow whole pear cores. Its a goat thing... they get excited about feed. I keep a schedule and when I feed her alfalfa pellets too it doesn't happen. I agree with the rock thing though. I've done it before and it works.


----------



## ms_sl_lee (Feb 8, 2013)

cteague said:


> They dont like hay that well.


Have you tried peanut hay? My goats just love it. Since I started giving them it, they don't care much for T&A anymore.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've had a kid eat alfalfa pellets too fast, but nothing bad.

If they don't like the hay I'd consider getting a different kind -- it's very important to them.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

That is scary...I'm glad he's okay!
Nothing like trying to round up a freaked out goat, right? 

I think most goats are little piggies, at least my three are...they get orchard grass pellets and scarf those things down like it's their last meal...ever!!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Only thing i can find in pellet form around here is alfalfa/timothy & beet pulp. And should the urinary caculi danger be gone? I have heard alfalfa can cause that. They are 6 months old today.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The alfalfa causing stones is mainly a myth. You want a 2:1 or 3:1 calcium/phosphorus ratio. The perfect mix is Alfalfa/grass hay. Pure alfalfa hay is 5:1 calcium phosphorus, so a bit high on the calcium side. But a little bit of alfalfa pellets, or alfalfa hay balanced by say, a flake of Timothy here and there, actually protects them from phosphorus stones.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank u. I may get the alfalfa/ timothy cubes and try them. U have been a lot of help.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Alfalfa/timothy cubes should be perfect


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To help prevent stones, get a loose mineral or grain with it in it. Or buy the _Ammonium chloride _ powder and put it on their grain.

I feed my bucks Alfalfa with no issues. I make sure, they get_ Ammonium chloride_ and have had good luck through the years.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Even though I put the required 3 lbs of ammonium chloride in Legions loose mineral, I went ahead and today just ordered 2 more 2 lbs bags ammonium chloride just so I can do a once a week treatment in case he isnt hitting the loose mineral enough.

$21.00 and some change for the two bags and shipping from Hoggers.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I like adding extra ammonium chloride to their minerals now and then, just to make me happy. :laugh:


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a mineral that has zinpro in it. Will check to see if it has that added. They don't seem to want to eat it though.


----------



## Shotzy11 (Dec 15, 2012)

Just a couple of months ago I had my horse choke because he was bolting his grain. It was really scary to witness and not be able to do anything about it. Luckily he was able to get the grain out. The vet suggested putting a large rock in his bucket too. I think there are special food bowls for dogs that are made so they can't bolt there food.. I wonder if that would help..(or how expensive they are) Sounds like you have had some pretty good advice so far on this thread - I hope that doesn't happen again!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

You may also be able to use one of those round bundt cake pans since it has the thing in the middle. I'm not surr how well it would work but that's what came to mind for me


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

try soaking there feed in water its called mash. we give it to my horse since she choked. 

ut also helps get water into their system.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank u all. The bunt cake pan is a good idea


----------



## Happeesupermom (Oct 3, 2013)

Would it help to soak the grain? I've been advised to soak the barley 12-24 hrs before mixing it in with the rest of our does' molasses/grain feed. I haven't witnessed any choking...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would just try to slow down their eating if they are constantly choking. Chewing is natural for them and a lot of goats won't eat wet feed


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I would just try to slow down their eating if they are constantly choking. Chewing is natural for them and a lot of goats won't eat wet feed


they get used to it. just like the horses did. 
my horse actually loves her mash more than her pellited feed!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

None of mine will ever eat anything wet. We tried it when my doe had lost her yearling teeth and the gum became red and imflamed... she would rather hurt herself with pellets than eat the mash. But that was a spoiled bottle baby... I havr a wether That would probably eat it fine. He eats everything.... paper, popsicles, chicken feathers, towels, plastic.... you name it and I've probably wrestled it away from him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Be careful with wet grain, if it sits a bit to long out, it will spoil, then, you will have another issue at hand.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Be careful with wet grain, if it sits a bit to long out, it will spoil, then, you will have another issue at hand.


That's very true! Aflotoxins will start to form and they are very deadly to goats


----------



## NaNaGoat_ (Sep 13, 2013)

We had to use rocks in the bowl for one of our dogs. She was a stray and ate every meal like it was her very last. It works very well. Another method we have used is to pour the food onto a large cookie sheet rather than in a bowl. If you spread it out then they have to 'chase' it around the sheet and are unable to gobble big mouthfuls.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

just make sure their bigger rocks so they don't try and eat them but can push them around some


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Man it just happened again!!!! Both of them at the same time! Panic panic!!!!!


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I hate to not give them any kind of treat but what do u do? I'm wondering if there isn't something wrong with them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What are you feeding them? As in what is the brand and type?


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

I was feeding an allstock. Then changed to an alfalfa/timothy pellet. They are made from a company in Canada.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Textured or pellets?


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Pellets. I tried to attach a pic but it wouldn't show up.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Oops it did. Lol


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

They are in the top left corner.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try only wetting enough for one feeding and see how they do. You will have to do it ahead of time enough so it soaks in. Don't make it mushy though.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

K will try. Thank u


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

Happeesupermom said:


> Would it help to soak the grain? I've been advised to soak the barley 12-24 hrs before mixing it in with the rest of our does' molasses/grain feed. I haven't witnessed any choking...


My does will eat the leftover grain in their pan after it rains. They wont eat it if it is like soup, but if it is like moist cake patties they will. Sorry couldnt think of they right word.


----------



## Chloeshowsgoats2 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm trying to get my goats to gain weight, because show season is about to start. I honestly have tried several things to help them gain weight. Does anybody have any suggestions?

Thank y'all!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chloeshowsgoats2 said:


> I'm trying to get my goats to gain weight, because show season is about to start. I honestly have tried several things to help them gain weight. Does anybody have any suggestions?
> 
> Thank y'all!


Welcome to TGS!

If you start your own thread it will probably get more answers.

Also check in the show circuit and 4H sections.


----------

